# filipino moving to Spain?



## kidpanget (Mar 29, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That's very nice of you Rachel. Sooo why don't you tell us what you and the people you know do in Gib, and how to find work there?
> Please.


hi!
im a filipino, soon to be 30 year old and single.
im currently working here in morocco. ive been here for 3months now.
i want to know if there is a possibility that i can go to spain to work? 
i dont know anybody from spain.
hopefully this thread can help me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kidpanget said:


> hi!
> im a filipino, soon to be 30 year old and single.
> im currently working here in morocco. ive been here for 3months now.
> i want to know if there is a possibility that i can go to spain to work?
> ...


:welcome:

unfortunately for you, as a filipino, you need a visa just to visit Spain, let alone work here

add to that the fact that there is very little work here, & you say you are working in Morocco, you're probably best staying there - at least for the time being


----------



## kidpanget (Mar 29, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> unfortunately for you, as a filipino, you need a visa just to visit Spain, let alone work here
> 
> add to that the fact that there is very little work here, & you say you are working in Morocco, you're probably best staying there - at least for the time being


but the employer that im working with, didnt file for my residence visa here. my status as a tourist will expired tom march31,2012.
they promised me that they will process my residence visa here so i can wok legally here.
but i doubt it. i didnt sign anything yet.
i want to leave my empployer but their holding my passport.
i need a legal advise on this matter.
pls help me an my friend whos on the same situation here.
thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kidpanget said:


> but the employer that im working with, didnt file for my residence visa here. my status as a tourist will expired tom march31,2012.
> they promised me that they will process my residence visa here so i can wok legally here.
> but i doubt it. i didnt sign anything yet.
> i want to leave my empployer but their holding my passport.
> ...


you need legal advice where you are

coming to Spain won't help because you'd just be illegal here too - even if you managed to get past passport control - which you can't without a visitor visa


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

kidpanget said:


> but the employer that im working with, didnt file for my residence visa here. my status as a tourist will expired tom march31,2012.
> they promised me that they will process my residence visa here so i can wok legally here.
> but i doubt it. i didnt sign anything yet.
> i want to leave my empployer but their holding my passport.
> ...


I agree with Xabiachica on this one, however you may like to contact the Philippines Consulate in Casablanca, as you have access to the internet, and probably a phone you have two ways of contacting them. Your employer should not be holding your passport against your will. click the link below

Consulate General of the Philippines in Casablanca, Morocco


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> I agree with Xabiachica on this one, however you may like to contact the Philippines Consulate in Casablanca, as you have access to the internet, and probably a phone you have two ways of contacting them. Your employer should not be holding your passport against your will. click the link below
> 
> Consulate General of the Philippines in Casablanca, Morocco


why didn't I think of that :doh:


----------



## kidpanget (Mar 29, 2012)

fergie said:


> I agree with Xabiachica on this one, however you may like to contact the Philippines Consulate in Casablanca, as you have access to the internet, and probably a phone you have two ways of contacting them. Your employer should not be holding your passport against your will. click the link below
> 
> Consulate General of the Philippines in Casablanca, Morocco


but pinoys here said the consulate here is not operating anymore.
only a person is the 1 that accepting the passport renewal and that person will bring all the application form to spain.
haayyyyy.......i dont know what to do now.......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kidpanget said:


> but pinoys here said the consulate here is not operating anymore.
> only a person is the 1 that accepting the passport renewal and that person will bring all the application form to spain.
> haayyyyy.......i dont know what to do now.......


try contacting thm on the link fergie gave you - there are phone numbers and an address - tell them what has happened to you

if it really _has _closed down then try this one in Spain, phone or e-mail them & tell them

Philippine Embassy Madrid


but you *cant *enter Spain without a valid passport with a visa stamp


----------



## kidpanget (Mar 29, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> try contacting thm on the link fergie gave you - there are phone numbers and an address - tell them what has happened to you
> 
> if it really _has _closed down then try this one in Spain, phone or e-mail them & tell them
> 
> ...



thank u all....

i will try 2 email them.

but do u guys know any agency or company or person that need a nanny? or a room attendant in a hotel or caregver?

i have those experiences....

if so, please let me know.....

thank you very much....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kidpanget said:


> thank u all....
> 
> i will try 2 email them.
> 
> ...


but without a work visa you can't work here in Spain - I'm sorry, but I don't think we can help you any more 

you MUST contact the Phillipine Consulate


----------

